# Kidney Failure and Diet



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Has anyone had a dog with late stage kidney disease and if so what were you feeding? My Dutchie is on Royal Canin LP canned and Epakitin. It is costing me a fortune and I hate feeding her such garbage with no nutritional value at all. I'm looking for a quality kibble that may be fine for dogs with kidney problems


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There is unfortunately no commercial over the counter diet that is appropriate for kidney disease. The reason for this is it would not be allowed to be sold as such because diets for kidney disease would not pass AAFCO requirements for maintenance. I think I mentioned I can help you do a simple balanced home prepared diet specifically for kidney disease on a previous thread. I don't care for the prescription diets for kidney disease either, so I recommend to people a home prepared diet. You can PM me for details.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> There is unfortunately no commercial over the counter diet that is appropriate for kidney disease. The reason for this is it would not be allowed to be sold as such because diets for kidney disease would not pass AAFCO requirements for maintenance. I think I mentioned I can help you do a simple balanced home prepared diet specifically for kidney disease on a previous thread. I don't care for the prescription diets for kidney disease either, so I recommend to people a home prepared diet. You can PM me for details.


I'll take it. Thanks


----------



## Summer Voth (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a young dog who is in later stage Kidney disease-- here is her protocol-- She was found by border patrol and has evidence of being poisoned, so she either came across the border or someone along the way tried to get rid of her. She is a 1.5yrs old Pit Bull.

She is on the Innova Senior formula(lower phosphorus) Phosphorus is the issue with commercial foods--try to find something that is very low-- Some will try to tell you high protein is the problem, but it is the Phos. -- her blood work looks better on the kidney diet---BUT! she behaves and feels better on the Innova-- she has been going strong for over a year and was basically given months to live-- she has about 20% kidney function give or take from our last calculations of her blood work. 

Benazapril 1 time daily (to lower blood pressure) ask your vet.

Pepcid(famotadine) Generic from target 10mg per day help with reflux

Aluminum Hydroxide- non prescription I order from the pharmacy 12ml with meals (she is 50lbs) again ask your vet-- this is a phos. binder and will bind to phos in the stomach and help the body to not absorb it. 

This protocol is very in-expensive and I don't spend more than 30dollars per month on all of the medicine combined. 

that is it-- I don't do anything special- I don't freak out if she gets the occasional table scraps, and most who meet her do not know she is a kidney failure dog--- 
Do some searching online for kidney sites there is some really good nutritional info out there if you are willing to spend the time--I chose the KIS approach, knowing this dog had a limited time to live and not wanting to burden my family with outrageous medical/nutritional requirements and I think she is the better for it-- I cannot speak for an older dog with kidney issues-- but this is what has worked for her.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Larry Krohn said:


> I'll take it. Thanks


Good choice. I agree completely with Maren about the commercial kidney disease diets.

I've twice done home-prepared for adopted seniors with chronic kidney failure. It was pretty simple.


----------

